# The Calopogons have begun



## tnyr5 (Mar 18, 2021)

Tis that time of year again, I pulled them out of the fridge a touch early so they'll have a longer dormancy for next show season. Several more to bloom in the next few days. That middle one is quite something. 27in tall with 14 buds!


----------



## abax (Mar 18, 2021)

Stunning color(s). Good job!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 23, 2021)

And here's the rest of the asylum.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 23, 2021)

those are simply stunning. I love the color and how the light catches it.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 24, 2021)

The real show will be in about 2 years, when I will have between 70 and 100 in bloom.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 24, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> The real show will be in about 2 years, when I will have between 70 and 100 in bloom.


That will be a sight to behold!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 24, 2021)

Along with dozens of Platantheras :-D


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2021)

Nice, thanks for sharing. The lightest one is typical of what I've seen in the wild. You need to share your source and culture.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing. The lightest one is typical of what I've seen in the wild. You need to share your source and culture.


I concur!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hrmm, really? I have seen many, in the wild and in captivity, and I find this range of color pretty typical. I wish I could tell you which came from where, but I unpot them all and toss 'em in a bag each winter to save space, since I don't think any are awardable. As for sources, no different from anyone else's. There are 5-lots of them on ebay right now from the carnivorous plant nursery whose name currently escapes me. Robert's Flower Supply has them, too.

Culture: not fussy about medium. Your water must be very clean and you must water every day. Allow the foliage to yellow before you start chilling them in the fridge. Longer dormancy = more flowers. If last year's tuber was bigger than this year's, you're doing something wrong lol.


----------



## spiranthes (Mar 30, 2021)

Many years ago we had Carson Whitlow speak at our orchid society. He developed a method to double your Calopogon plants esp useful if you have a nice clone. You need to cut the corms in half at a strategic spot and super glue the corm back together. Here's the instructions on how to do it. Slippertalk won't let me post the link. Google: Clonal Propagation of Calopogon

Cathy


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks. I'm potting up the last of my goodyera. will check out eBay


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 31, 2021)

spiranthes said:


> Many years ago we had Carson Whitlow speak at our orchid society. He developed a method to double your Calopogon plants esp useful if you have a nice clone. You need to cut the corms in half at a strategic spot and super glue the corm back together. Here's the instructions on how to do it. Slippertalk won't let me post the link. Google: Clonal Propagation of Calopogon
> 
> Cathy


I do that all the time. You don't need to glue them back together, just super glue completely over the cut. That being said, I've never had the tuberoids to do it to the clones I really like lol.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 31, 2021)

lovely photos


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 1, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> And here's the rest of the asylum.
> View attachment 26458
> View attachment 26459
> View attachment 26460
> ...


These are really lovely flowers! I havent kept Calopogon in years but you are tempting me again.....


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Apr 2, 2021)

Wonderful! What soil mix do you use for them?


----------

